# Ancient hydraulics and tech



## JWW427 (Jul 30, 2021)

This is a surprising video.
I saw new tech that I hadn't before.
Well worth a look.


_"The scientists and inventors who created the technologies of the ancient world are no longer alive. That means we can't ask them about their techniques or ideas. In a lot of cases, they didn't leave any written records behind because they didn't have a written language! All of this leaves us with a lot of mysteries when it comes to ancient technologies - mysteries you'll hear all about in this video."_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8uR3IquOVI_


----------



## Whitewave (Jul 30, 2021)

I find it difficult to believe that a technologically advanced people would not have a written language. That seems counterintuitive. 

I can see a few shamans/priests, etc. having specialized knowledge that the illiterate masses can't access but for an entire society to be advanced there would have to be learning centers and a written language.

There is plenty of evidence of previous societies being technologically advanced (even beyond our current level) and massive book burnings continue unabated throughout history. Surely all those books weren't for just a handful of learned folk.

On the one hand, I sincerely hope ancient technology hasn't been completely lost to us altogether and, on the other hand, I fear if it hasn't been lost it's being used against us instead of for the benefit of all society as it was in the past.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 10, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> I find it difficult to believe that a technologically advanced people would not have a written language. That seems counterintuitive.
> 
> I can see a few shamans/priests, etc. having specialized knowledge that the illiterate masses can't access but for an entire society to be advanced there would have to be learning centers and a written language.
> 
> ...



"I find it difficult to believe that a technologically advanced people would not have a written language. That seems counterintuitive."

I agree, a language but maybe not written.

You covered a number of topics, my thoughts. I think the Egyptian Civilization extended back 100,000 years plus. To judge any civilization that resides in the past with any comment that compares them to our own present situation would not prove useful. 

What we do not know is beyond our minds to conceive. If a God created the universe and specifically this galaxy then were are part of everything, or everything is connected.

In Vietnam two members of my platoon played chess ,with an imaginary board, every night out on patrol. They wrote nothing down just remembered and started where they left off the previous night. If one cares to note writing is somewhat recent for our species. I think we have and are devolving from a pure energy state to the more crud physical form. How would  we even know what a language form looked like from a different time.

The current humans are manipulate by holders of the knowledge of past times. They use this advantage to maintain power changing the historical narrative to fit their needs, real history be damned.

There are two many cracks in their wall not to see the many beings that arrived on earth to teach, only to leave in disgust at the unwillingness of humans to stop their self destructive ways. A number of these visitors were not received as possible friends , so a number of fights ensued but a noticeable thing happen, the visitors having descended from the clouds would fight the locals using weapons' of similar comparability to the humans.

To end , I would ask, why would the seats of power admit that the ------ ,fill in the blank, had an understandable language, god, technology that the people could use to be free?

Everything is a lie told by liars.


----------



## Oracle (Aug 10, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> I find it difficult to believe that a technologically advanced people would not have a written language. That seems counterintuitive.
> 
> I can see a few shamans/priests, etc. having specialized knowledge that the illiterate masses can't access but for an entire society to be advanced there would have to be learning centers and a written language.


Some things which come to mind with regard to this.
We are not fundamentally the same beings as our ancient ancestors. For example, in ancient culture in Ireland, Bards were the keepers of knowledge and their poems and recitations held the sum of human and earthly past.
To be a Bard, one had to memorize hundreds upon hundreds of these and they traveled around the country sharing these oral traditions and keeping memories and lessons alive. I'd imagine only a tiny fraction of people alive today would be capable of this huge mental feat.

The written word with regard to speech, in main stream chronology, only began to appear circa 3000 bc.


> About 3000 BC, the creation of phonetic signs—signs representing the sounds of speech—marks the second phase in the evolution of Mesopotamian writing, when, finally, the medium parted from its token antecedent in order to emulate spoken language. As a result, writing shifted from a conceptual framework of real goods to the world of speech sounds. It shifted from the visual to the aural world.


The Evolution of Writing | Denise Schmandt-Besserat
I believe writing was not commonplace prior to that, because our mental faculties operated in a different manner than today for example, telepathy.
Around this time,earth had one of it's many cataclysmic resets.
There was another somewhere between 14,000 and 10,000 bc which I believe was the one that wiped out the civilizations known as the Builders.
My dating is approximate as I'm on my phone without access to my research and working from memory.

My current research in the area of world cataclysm, is leading me toward concluding that the cause of these changes is cosmic plasma wave events that have the ability to change matter at a magnetogenetic level.

In other words, our ways of thinking are different now, on both a mental and spiritual level to what they were prior to the advent of writing. We are using less of our brains as a result, and had to compensate for the loss of so called  paranormal faculties by inventing writing to be able to remember and communicate when we once did so intuitively.

I feel the reason for the existence of shamans etc was/is because a small percentage of the population still retained some of these extinct human abilities, and hence their high stature and importance within tribes and communities.
From what I see, with each event we have actually got stupider,just my tuppence worth.


----------

